# Best free n00b website creator



## mtosev (Apr 2, 2010)

so i'm a noob at creating/designing websites and don't know with which app to start.

so which unbloated app do you recommend?
Thx


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 2, 2010)

i always used Dreamweaver. But if you really fancy learning, just use notepad... you'll be surprised how far you can get with it.

Look up html codes on google and start learning


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2010)

If you want to get even noobier, things like hostgator have website builders built-in.


----------



## wiak (Apr 2, 2010)

try google sites
uber easy 
http://www.google.com/sites/


----------



## mtosev (Apr 2, 2010)

wiak said:


> try google sites
> uber easy
> http://www.google.com/sites/



that's too easy. i want to create something myself. an app that has a wizard for creating websites. don't know how to code + also if i would know i'm still to lazy to code


----------

